# GMA Booster Error



## Tasty

Hello, I installed gma booster on my acer aspire laptop in hopes of improving my intel gma 950, whenever I sart the program an error message pops up saying...

''Internal Error'' 

I ran it as admin, reinstalled, and checked if my chipset is supported (It is)
Any help?


----------



## McNinja

What is there to boost its a intel integrated graphics card. There performance gain is almost non existent.

Just use the regular drivers from intel and leave it be.


----------



## Blastexx

Hello Tasty,

Just install microsoft .NET framework 2.0 and then reinstall GMAbooster to get it to work. :grin:

Download it here: Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0

This program is also great for use on a netbook: a1ctl
With this program you can control your fan and the CPU speed (dynamic) so that you get more battery time!

*@ Mcninjaguy:* With GMAbooster i get an 40 fps increase of my intel videocard in 3d mode, so there is definitely a performance increase!!


----------



## McNinja

With which game though?


----------



## Blastexx

It wasn't in a game, i have tested the 3d performance in Passmark's Performancetest 7.0


----------



## emosun

Ah yes Passmark's Performancetest 7.0..... 

It's a good thing that booster works because I don't go a day without running , uh , Passmark's Performancetest 7.0......


----------



## McNinja

Artificial benchmarks are something I don't care one bit about. If the game doesn't perform better than who cares.

Can you give a link to the program?


----------



## emosun

Yea really , if it doesn't improve games then theres really no point.


----------



## Blastexx

First hit in google on 'benchmark test' : http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=benchmark+test&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g10

direct link to program: http://www.passmark.com/

So if i don't play games there is no point in overclocking? I use my pc and netbook for graphic and web design and overclocking has a great effect on 2D acceleration too. 

Overclocking always has a point, speed increase = speed increase. There is no doubt about that


----------



## McNinja

On a laptop I would not overclock. Your PSU for a laptop has limited capapbilities of supplying extra power for that overclock and your overclocking a Intel integrated graphics card. That card will give the minimal amount of extra performance you could get. 

So basically I am saying that not only is overclocking very risky and not worth on a laptop but your graphics cards card sucks anyways and won't give you anything really noticeable. I don't want to hear that you fried your laptop because you tried something so silly as to overclock it.


----------



## ryanquim1111

GMA Booster will not work on a 64-bit os . iv triyed to meany ways to get it to run, and its only will run on a 32-bit os.


game booster works grate tho.


dus anybody know of any overclocking programes that will overclock a intel(r) gma 950 on OS win 7 64-bit ??

i wanna overclock it so it will run CODMW2 smoothly with the higher end effects on 

iv triyed all the normal overclocks for gpu's and nun of them worked.


i duno if its to do with the compaq presario CQ61-402EA ?


----------



## ebackhus

Necrothread! We won't assist in overclocking that chip. Especially because it's in a laptop.


----------



## Andrey_21

Why you won't assist in overclocking chip on laptop? As for me it so important. I play in League of legends and i have a low fps. I need help, because i can't install gmabooster on my laptop (Emachines E732z). I installed a .NET framework, but it's not help. Program say's "Internal error". Anyone can help?


----------

